# Ibanez 2007 Reissue models new jem and 8 string revealed!!!



## 777 (Dec 27, 2006)

well amost heres some specs!!!!!

http://www.drumcityguitarland.com/inventory/Details.cfm?ProductTypeID=12&BrandID=18

EMG 808's eh????


----------



## Jysan (Dec 27, 2006)

finally! all I have to say...


----------



## Scott (Dec 27, 2006)

Yes!!!!!


God. I have lost all interest in Ibanez..I'm seriously debating selling all my ibanez and ibanez based guitars, because they are starting to be an eye sore to me.

I guess when whatever they release doesn't apply to you, you tend to notice just how sad the crap is that they are releasing.


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Dec 27, 2006)

i soubt that i'll be getting the 8 string. i just dont want a fixed bridge and plus i have a feeling it'll be too expensive for me.


----------



## 777 (Dec 27, 2006)

at least go got desert yellow and shocking pink 550's


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 27, 2006)

niiiice \m/


----------



## Scott (Dec 27, 2006)

[Rant]

For 2007, Ibanez is releasing quite a few new guitars. I'm going to give my opinion on them, based on the info I have on them from here, jemsite, and ibanez.com

The good...

S7-Very nice, I must admit. New trem which seems to interest many members here, and a S series 7 is a welcome change to the current line of ibanez 7's.

Jem7VBK- I think that's what it's called. From what I read at jemsite, it's black body with binding, and a white vine. Also has a mirror pickguard. This is cool to me as well. The jem10th was very cool, even for a black guitar, and this is sort of a toned down version. I would think it'd be better without the mirror guard though. It wouldn't kill them to produce a rear routed jem with no guard IMO.

Now for the bad..

Jem20th- If the rumors are true, then this will have an acrylic body, with leds in the body. Probably have a standard vine. Probably have neck leds as well. Why anyone would want an acrylic guitar is beyond me. And with it being the 20th, you'd think they'd do something that they haven't done in the past. Instead of re-hashing an idea used on a JS model. I REALLY hope that the rumors aren't true. Not that it affects me, but this is a huge waste of an anniversary model IMO.

RG20th-This, I honestly can't stop laughing about. I get people getting excited about the 80's colors again. But these are exact copies of the old models. Standard neck joint, and same edge trem. Why they didn't add the AANJ is beyond me. I get trying to keep it like the original, but you can find pretty much the exact same thing on ebay for about 500-600 bucks less. What's the difference? A matching guitar case. Whoopty-doo.

RG8-This will be cool if it's priced well. If they price it high, like 1500+ (List) then it really isn't worth it in my opinion for what you get. I also hate how they are advertising it as being innovative. Like they're breaking new grounds with an 8 string guitar. The only ground breaking thing about it, is that it's the first production 8. But if it's priced too high, then that shouldn't even matter. 

I will admit though. 2007 is the "Shut them up" year for ibanez. Basically releasing a handful of guitars that people have been asking for for years. However, they seriously could have put some more thought into the models.
[/rant]

I suggest that if you want the S7, or the RG8, then get them while you can. Because they won't last in production for long.


----------



## Donnie (Dec 27, 2006)

Moved to the Standard Guitars forum since there are no 7 strings listed and lets keep all talk of that damned 8 string here:http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=15728 And the DCGL bit about the 8 was already posted there too: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showpost.php?p=340797&postcount=234
I'm really starting to hate that guitar.


----------



## Scott (Dec 27, 2006)

http://www.jemsite.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56348

For anyone who doesn't visit jemsite. The jem20th is shown in the vid from this thread. I'll admit, that it isn't exactly like the Js model of past, it's worse.

God damn what an ugly fucking guitar...


----------



## Rick (Dec 27, 2006)

Scott said:


> http://www.jemsite.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56348
> 
> For anyone who doesn't visit jemsite. The jem20th is shown in the vid from this thread. I'll admit, that it isn't exactly like the Js model of past, it's worse.
> 
> God damn what an ugly fucking guitar...



Was that supposed to be a joke?  

Oh yeah, I forgot.


----------



## Scott (Dec 27, 2006)

Was what suppose to be a joke? The vid? Seeing how it confirms the rumored guitar and was posted by an official dealer, I think you can take it to the bank as being legit.


----------



## Donnie (Dec 27, 2006)

Scott said:


> http://www.jemsite.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56348
> 
> For anyone who doesn't visit jemsite. The jem20th is shown in the vid from this thread. I'll admit, that it isn't exactly like the Js model of past, it's worse.
> 
> God damn what an ugly fucking guitar...


Now that is one cool guitar!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 27, 2006)

^  I loves me some lights n' shit.


----------



## 777 (Dec 27, 2006)

WTF u mean!!!!

what has vai let them to do the jem!!! it used to be a thng of beauty WTF!!! u bastards!"!!!


----------



## Rick (Dec 27, 2006)

Scott said:


> Was what suppose to be a joke? The vid? Seeing how it confirms the rumored guitar and was posted by an official dealer, I think you can take it to the bank as being legit.



I was wondering about the guitar itself. I know the video was legit.


----------



## Scott (Dec 27, 2006)

Flash said:


> Now that is one cool guitar!





The Dark Wolf said:


> ^  I loves me some lights n' shit.




Suddenly, I see how Bush got re-elected.


----------



## 777 (Dec 27, 2006)

yuhuh thems some pretty colors n lights yessuureee!!!!


god damnit................


----------



## NDG (Dec 27, 2006)

Scott said:


> http://www.jemsite.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56348
> 
> For anyone who doesn't visit jemsite. The jem20th is shown in the vid from this thread. I'll admit, that it isn't exactly like the Js model of past, it's worse.
> 
> God damn what an ugly fucking guitar...



How garish


----------



## Carrion (Dec 27, 2006)

I hate those LED lights. I guitar is an instrument, not a fucking Christmas tree.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Dec 27, 2006)

I had no idea Noodles had his own signature series:



> Ibanez
> SIGNATURE SERIES
> 2006 *NOODLES* Model NDM 2 Black
> New
> ...


----------



## Ahole (Dec 27, 2006)

I want the desert yellow RG20th..


----------



## Wiggywiggler (Dec 27, 2006)

Bit of off topic, but
http://www.ibanez.com/guitars/guitar.asp?model=RG350MDX
Has this been in production for how long?

It's black,though and has ugly inlays, so it's a no-go.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 27, 2006)

Ahole said:


> I want the desert yellow RG20th..



Me too man, me too. Screw what everyone else thinks haha.  


That Jem 20th would have been wnicer if it had a wood body with like acrylic veins running through it that lit up.


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 27, 2006)

Did anyone else notice the tuning on the 8 string (F#,A,D,G,C,F,A,D)?  So the first sevens trings are a step lower but the eighth string isn't?


----------



## 777 (Dec 27, 2006)

yeah i noticed that too it shoud be a low E


----------



## Wiggywiggler (Dec 27, 2006)

or F, mayhaps.. does it really matter, it can probably be tuned a step further in either direction without screwing up the intonation and stuff. Probably.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Dec 27, 2006)

Man I'm glad I'm over Jems.... I would still love to have another white one, but this new thing if this is true is a kick in the balls. Wow,,, what a dissappointment...... The bright spot would be there is an 8 string, and a Black, Desert yellow and Pink 550. Maybe there will be a cool new color on the 1527.

~A


----------



## leatherface2 (Dec 27, 2006)

if i had alot of money to throw around i wuld have some really stupid guitars in my collection.i want one


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 27, 2006)

The only new Ibanez I've heard about that does anything for me is the new S7 beacuse of the ZR7 trem and the fact that's it's a nice break from all the RGs. 

The rest I don't get real worked up about. I think RG8 will suck balls. Basswood is not fit for a low tuned eight string. Ash would have been much superior. Maple would have been nice to. An ebony board would have been a nice touch as well.


----------



## skinhead (Dec 27, 2006)

Here the 8 Ibby it's about 2200 dollars.

It will be here on March, i want one so bad! i can't wait!


----------



## OzzyC (Dec 27, 2006)

skinhead said:


> Here the 8 Ibby it's about 2200 dollars.
> 
> It will be here on March, i want one so bad! i can't wait!



is that Argentinian money or US dollars


----------



## Ryan (Dec 27, 2006)

OzzyC said:


> is that Argentinian money or US dollars



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showpost.php?p=341279&postcount=250


----------



## OzzyC (Dec 27, 2006)

Ryan said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showpost.php?p=341279&postcount=250



i was wondering why i got that slight feeling of deja vu


----------



## Mastodon (Dec 27, 2006)

Scott said:


> http://www.jemsite.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56348
> 
> For anyone who doesn't visit jemsite. The jem20th is shown in the vid from this thread. I'll admit, that it isn't exactly like the Js model of past, it's worse.
> 
> God damn what an ugly fucking guitar...



That is really fucking stupid.


----------



## skinhead (Dec 27, 2006)

Here you have the video of the Jem 20th

http://www.mattsmusic.com/Jem20th.wmv

I want an 8 so bad! maybe i change my UV for that 8!


----------



## dpm (Dec 27, 2006)

imo Ibanez really seem to have lost their way in recent years, going from an innovative, forward looking company to not knowing wtf they're trying to achieve. Maybe I'm just jaded


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 27, 2006)

Scott said:


> RG20th-This, I honestly can't stop laughing about. I get people getting excited about the 80's colors again. But these are exact copies of the old models. Standard neck joint, and same edge trem. Why they didn't add the AANJ is beyond me. I get trying to keep it like the original, but you can find pretty much the exact same thing on ebay for about 500-600 bucks less. What's the difference? A matching guitar case. Whoopty-doo.



well, they did make DY RG550s in the mid-late 90s with AANJ's. they'll probably go back down in value when the new ones come out. Granted, i'd probably buy the RG550DY reissue. I'm actually excited by the RG8, S7 and RG550DY. i wish i could get all 3.

Besides... it means a guitar with the Edge trem is coming back into production!


----------



## Luan (Dec 27, 2006)

I fucking hate that jem, man, that led thing is horrible.

The rg8 may be cool, but the tuning is very weird, and I don't think that basswood will help with the sound.


----------



## Nik (Dec 27, 2006)

I really don't know what you people were expecting  I mean, how do you make a Jem even more extravagant and flamboyant? Well, make it see-thru and and fill it with crazy LED lights, of course!

I think that no matter what Ibanez did, a large part of the community would be disappointed.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 27, 2006)

Nik said:


> I really don't know what you people were expecting  I mean, how do you make a Jem even more extravagant and flamboyant? Well, make it see-thru and and fill it with crazy LED lights, of course!
> 
> I think that no matter what Ibanez did, a large part of the community would be disappointed.


They kinda BC Rich'd it...is the problem...


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 27, 2006)

Nik said:


> I really don't know what you people were expecting  I mean, how do you make a Jem even more extravagant and flamboyant? Well, make it see-thru and and fill it with crazy LED lights, of course!
> 
> I think that no matter what Ibanez did, a large part of the community would be disappointed.



I agree. Here's the pic the posted up close of the body of the JEM20:






I think it looks really cool. if it werent gonna cost 4 grand i'd probably really consider it. I think if they would've released this in 1993, the same people on jemsite who are bitching and moaning would be like "Remember how awesome the seethrough JEM was? I wish ibanez did more stuff like that nowdays!"


----------



## skinhead (Dec 27, 2006)

I like it, i think that the old school guitar player will like it.

Those that stayed on the 80's.

If i have the money i will buy the 8 and the jem, but i think that i have to trade my UV for the 8, so i don't know what to do.


----------



## dpm (Dec 27, 2006)

The reissue and anniversary stuff that the big companies are doing is bullshit. From their view it's just a quicker, safer and more profitable way of selling guitars than actually developing and improving the product. Coming up with something new is a big risk in the guitar industry so they no longer bother. We've come to expect this from Fender and Gibson, but to see Ibanez go that route is sad.

That said, if the 550 does have an original Edge it will indeed kick mucho ass


----------



## Nik (Dec 27, 2006)

dpm said:


> The reissue and anniversary stuff that the big companies are doing is bullshit. From their view it's just a quicker, safer and more profitable way of selling guitars than actually developing and improving the product. Coming up with something new is a big risk in the guitar industry so they no longer bother. We've come to expect this from Fender and Gibson, but to see Ibanez go that route is sad.
> 
> That said, if the 550 does have an original Edge it will indeed kick mucho ass



I'm curious, though: how could you improve a Jem? I mean, it's already a top-of-the line guitar with all the goods, and tons of visual fluff. I really can't see anything that needs improving--after all, wasn't this guitar designed by Vai to be the ultimate-performance guitar ever?

I see the point you make, I just don't think it really applies here 

I'm surprised--so many people talk about how they miss swirls and how Ibanez does nothing but boring black and white guitars... and now everyone's bitching about this.


----------



## leatherface2 (Dec 27, 2006)

2006 sucked as far as colors go


----------



## skinhead (Dec 27, 2006)

^  I bought my first 7 and start listening a lot of different music.

About the guitars... The 2007 it's going to be better, i want that 8 so much!


----------



## technomancer (Dec 27, 2006)

ohio_eric said:


> The only new Ibanez I've heard about that does anything for me is the new S7 beacuse of the ZR7 trem and the fact that's it's a nice break from all the RGs.
> 
> The rest I don't get real worked up about. I think RG8 will suck balls. Basswood is not fit for a low tuned eight string. Ash would have been much superior. Maple would have been nice to. An ebony board would have been a nice touch as well.



+1 basswood body and rosewood fretboard is probably going to sound like ass. Can you say mud? Of course it is possible the EMGs will counteract that, and I'd like to play one to confirm it, but wouldn't take the chance on ordering one.

I was also really bummed to see the third color for the 550 is black, I was hoping for Laser Blue. I still might consider getting the pink or yellow depending on what the price is like, but I think a 3 color sunburst strat is higher on my list.

Ah well, the S7 still looks potentially cool.


----------



## Wiggywiggler (Dec 27, 2006)

Nik said:


> I'm curious, though: how could you improve a Jem? I mean, it's already a top-of-the line guitar with all the goods, and tons of visual fluff. I really can't see anything that needs improving--after all, wasn't this guitar designed by Vai to be the ultimate-performance guitar ever?
> ...


Easy:
1) Ditch the monkey grip
2) Lose the middle pickup


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 27, 2006)

Nik said:


> I'm curious, though: how could you improve a Jem? I mean, it's already a top-of-the line guitar with all the goods, and tons of visual fluff. I really can't see anything that needs improving--after all, wasn't this guitar designed by Vai to be the ultimate-performance guitar ever?


1. Piezo. 2. Sustainer 

I'm not bitching. It's irrelevant to me. I already own the greatest production Ibanez ever made anyway.


----------



## dpm (Dec 27, 2006)

Well, the JEM does what it was designed to do, so why change it at all? Why not introduce new color options as just that - new color options? My complaint is that at every opportunity there's an "Anniversary" of some kind. It's very much a "same shit, different smell" situation.
For example, I hate Apple IPods with a vengeance, but at least when they release a new one it's some kind of improvement over the old one (hopefully). Smaller, lighter, more capacity. Same with cars, motorcycles, and just about everthing else. Imagine if for their anniversary someone like Nokia reissued a 15 year old cell phone? Or, worse yet, they made the same phone for 15 years, then made an anniversary model which was exactly the same, but see through.


----------



## Wiggywiggler (Dec 27, 2006)

Those are 3 & 4, sir  (To the Dark Wolf)

Och, tumeni posters!

Anyways, Ibanez would made me happy if they made Vs. And had colours other than black. Not with the expencive thingies they do now.

Also, guitars are guitars. They have been found working the best with certain qualities, like most of the materials being wood. Most shapes were invented ages ago, and they work. And many a person leans towards the 'classic' body shapes. It's not profitable for companies to revoutionise the guitars by making then chocolate starfish shaped. Not many would buy such guitars. The greater mass will always want something they've seen before, something 'safe'.


----------



## skinhead (Dec 27, 2006)

Wiggywiggler said:


> Easy:
> 1) Ditch the monkey grip
> 2) Lose the middle pickup



1) i don't think so, that's not going to be a JEM.

2)That will be sweet.

And with sustainer, piezo, multicolor leds, like a christmas tree, and some d tuner on the bridge


----------



## Nik (Dec 27, 2006)

dpm said:


> Well, the JEM does what it was designed to do, so why change it at all? Why not introduce new color options as just that - new color options? My complaint is that at every opportunity there's an "Anniversary" of some kind. It's very much a "same shit, different smell" situation.
> For example, I hate Apple IPods with a vengeance, but at least when they release a new one it's some kind of improvement over the old one (hopefully). Smaller, lighter, more capacity. Same with cars, motorcycles, and just about everthing else. Imagine if for their anniversary someone like Nokia reissued a 15 year old cell phone? Or, worse yet, they made the same phone for 15 years, then made an anniversary model which was exactly the same, but see through.




Yeah, but that's because electronics are constantly evolving and improving. Same goes for cars. Electronics will continue to get smaller, more efficient and powerful. Cars will continue to get more better as well.

But with guitars, there's just no room for such improvements. As technology improves, it really has very little impact on guitars. Guitars are just a piece of wood with steel strings attached to it, after all. Guitars simply don't have the capacity to improve like other things such as cars or electronics.

The only improvements I can think of are the ones Bob suggested--sustainer and piezo. There's nothing else you can really do.

Unless you go for a fancy finish (which is the case here)...


----------



## Wiggywiggler (Dec 27, 2006)

On guitar evolution.. Variax, anyone?

..still a plank of wood with them steel wires, though


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 27, 2006)

Variax in 7 string... 

Especially with standard pickups. (Doable, BTW.)


----------



## Nik (Dec 27, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Variax in 7 string...
> 
> Especially with standard pickups. (Doable, BTW.)


----------



## Wiggywiggler (Dec 27, 2006)

Bada-bing! 

Also, why a Variax with std pickups? Wouldn't it be the same to add a Varax circuit to an ordinary guitfiddle?
(Which I saw done somewhere, actually)


----------



## Shawn (Dec 27, 2006)

Definitely some cool stuff for 2007.


----------



## dpm (Dec 28, 2006)

Nik, that's exactly my point, it's just a lump of wood (or plastic in the case of this JEM) with strings on it. 
There are actually several areas in guitar design that can improve, certainly in terms of ergonomics and structure. A lot of people have already improved things, but nobody bought them because they weren't seen as 'cool'. Guitarists are a funny breed, the majority exist in a perpetual state of stale hero worship, searching for something which they can never achieve - the recreation of a point in time where a particular artist in cooperation with other particular people in particular circumstances created something that has been interpreted by that person as special.
Which has little to do with this thread  I'm just tired of how guitars are marketed.

The Variax is a nice concept which I can't see achieving it's goal. On every setting the piezo sound is still there. The dynamics are wrong. Unfortunately for Line 6 the use of a magnetic driver is likely a violation of Roland's intellectual property....

Now there's another issue. The modern age of obsession with IP is restricting development of guitars too.

For the record, I think a return of outlandish tackyness to the JEM line is fantastic  IMO it should be a standard addition to the catalog.


----------



## Nik (Dec 28, 2006)

dpm said:


> Nik, that's exactly my point, it's just a lump of wood (or plastic in the case of this JEM) with strings on it.
> There are actually several areas in guitar design that can improve, certainly in terms of ergonomics and structure. A lot of people have already improved things, but nobody bought them because they weren't seen as 'cool'. Guitarists are a funny breed, the majority exist in a perpetual state of stale hero worship, searching for something which they can never achieve - the recreation of a point in time where a particular artist in cooperation with other particular people in particular circumstances created something that has been interpreted by that person as special.
> Which has little to do with this thread  I'm just tired of how guitars are marketed.
> 
> ...



Gotcha 

My only concern with this guitar would be the fact that it's body is made of plastic. How does that work in terms of tone/resonance? I would imagine that it's not quite as good as wood.


----------



## Durero (Dec 28, 2006)

dpm said:


> There are actually several areas in guitar design that can improve, certainly in terms of ergonomics and structure. A lot of people have already improved things, but nobody bought them because they weren't seen as 'cool'.


I couldn't agree more  
I'm often amazed how stubbornly guitarists stick with cutting edge 60's technology and put down innovative ideas.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 28, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> well, they did make DY RG550s in the mid-late 90s with AANJ's. they'll probably go back down in value when the new ones come out. Granted, i'd probably buy the RG550DY reissue. I'm actually excited by the RG8, S7 and RG550DY. i wish i could get all 3.
> 
> Besides... it means a guitar with the Edge trem is coming back into production!



I've always liked the RG550DY too. That and the 770 DXs. I like the 8-string and the new S7 as well, the new Jems are interesting but i've always liked the older Jems.


----------



## skinhead (Dec 28, 2006)

I think that the sound it's going to be exellent, if not ibanez didn't put their name on a JEM, and not a normal JEM, a 20th aniversary one.

With the pups that it has, seem to sound very good.


----------



## Leon (Dec 28, 2006)

eh, i'll probably be spending most of 2007 babying up my RG7620. until these new guitars become old news and come WAY down in price, i won't bother


----------



## dpm (Dec 28, 2006)

Nik said:


> Gotcha
> 
> My only concern with this guitar would be the fact that it's body is made of plastic. How does that work in terms of tone/resonance? I would imagine that it's not quite as good as wood.


 
Acrylic is quite dense. Tonally, to my ears it would be a massive improvement over the basswood in most Jem/RG guitars. Other will disagree, but I prefer a bright, defined tone. It's easier to lose excess treble than it is to wring definition out of a muddy guitar.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 28, 2006)

Leon said:


> eh, i'll probably be spending most of 2007 babying up my RG7620.



Are you going to strip and stain it like your 7621?


----------



## Leon (Dec 28, 2006)

i'd like to get a tobacco burst on it, with the natural wood grain if it's nice, or a veneer if it's shitty 

that might not be for a while, though. first, i want to get new pickups/electronics for it.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Dec 28, 2006)

you guys should wait for high res pics/vids before bashing that the 20th anniversary jem. Glen(admin) posted a teaser pic for a short amount of time and its A LOT better looking then in that horrible vid... people will always complain anyways...


----------



## Wiggywiggler (Dec 28, 2006)

dpm said:


> Acrylic is quite dense. Tonally, to my ears it would be a massive improvement over the basswood in most Jem/RG guitars. Other will disagree, but I prefer a bright, defined tone. It's easier to lose excess treble than it is to wring definition out of a muddy guitar.


I think Glenn tipton said the same about an acrylic guitar, loads of definition and character.

Anyways, I think the plastic JEM is more of a novelty collectors item than a top seller amongst working musicians.. so it may lack something tone-wise. Kinda like Gibson's.. well, every model


----------



## XEN (Dec 28, 2006)

dpm said:


> It's easier to lose excess treble than it is to wring definition out of a muddy guitar.



I could not agree more. Nothing is as disinspirational as muddy tone. There's only so much active electronics or BBE can do for a guitar....


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 28, 2006)

DPM Dano, I couln't agree more.

#1 - I HATE guitar (everyone? Makers', magazines', whatever) dogged dedication to 60's ideas and players. I mean, pickups are still 19... shit, 20s? 30? technology. Everything is a remake of the Strat or the Les Paul,. friggin 50, 60 year old designs. I'm all about innovation. Gimmie a Parker Fly in 7-strings, with EMGs and a Variax piezo system.  And keep your fucking TONE knob. 

#2 About brightness, that's my philosphy too. Much easier to get rid of excess treble than brighten up mud.


----------



## astrocreep (Dec 28, 2006)

Scott said:


> Yes!!!!!
> 
> 
> God. I have lost all interest in Ibanez..I'm seriously debating selling all my ibanez and ibanez based guitars, because they are starting to be an eye sore to me.



Let me know when you you start selling!


----------



## Scott (Dec 28, 2006)

Hah. There's some competition already for a couple of my guitars.


----------



## Vegetta (Dec 28, 2006)

just a quick heads up - the RG550BK has a rosewood board the DY and Pink ones have maple.

Ken I am with you - I love the original edge. 

I would have prefered to have an aanj but I know i can live with the old style neck joint.


----------



## Scott (Dec 28, 2006)

The thing that gets me, is that you can buy the EXACT same guitar on ebay, for much less. The only difference is that you wont get a matching case, and it probably won't be in as good of condition. But is that really worth the extra 500 bucks you'd pay for one of these 20th RG's?


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 28, 2006)

Hehe or just buy one of the original 550s and pay 1-200 for a fretjob.... much cheaper than buying one of the anniversary models!


----------



## Scott (Dec 28, 2006)

^Exactly. I don't know the price that the rg20ths will be. But I hear it will be around 1k-1200. For what it is, it's too much. 

Yeah, you'll sure be pimpin with that $600 matching case.  

Sometimes I feel bad for ibanez fans, for how blind they can be in situations like this. If the rg20th is sub 1k, then sweet. That's actually not a bad deal. But chances are it wont be, and you'll be paying extra for the case, and probably an "rg20th" engraved on the neck plate.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 28, 2006)

I'd rather get an old school RG on ebay anyhow, i've always been a fan of the older guitars anyway.


----------



## Vegetta (Dec 28, 2006)

Scott said:


> The thing that gets me, is that you can buy the EXACT same guitar on ebay, for much less. The only difference is that you wont get a matching case, and it probably won't be in as good of condition. But is that really worth the extra 500 bucks you'd pay for one of these 20th RG's?



On the surface this might seem true but how many clean rg550s do you see on the bay? I'm talking minimal fretwear, no body dings, and clean hardware - next to none actually. Sure, you can find 550s on the bay but most of them are way more whipped than my 87 (or Chris' BBQ special)


----------



## Shawn (Dec 28, 2006)

True, but i've seen some very nice ones, even the 770s, some have been really nice and some with character.


----------



## Scott (Dec 28, 2006)

Most of them aren't beat to shit. Sure they have some dings, worn fretboards, chips etc. But for the most part from what i've seen, they're in pretty good shape. A couple chips, and a worm maple board.

Worth the money i'd save from buying a 20th.

But that's just me.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 28, 2006)

It's like even if they reissued the older UVs, i'd still find myself liking the older ones.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 28, 2006)

Vegetta said:


> On the surface this might seem true but how many clean rg550s do you see on the bay? I'm talking minimal fretwear, no body dings, and clean hardware - next to none actually. Sure, you can find 550s on the bay but most of them are way more whipped than my 87 (or Chris' BBQ special)



Hehe.... you know guitars are meant to be PLAYED right?  No closet queens in my house, even when I get my Thorn. That bitch is going to be played DAILY!  If it's not "clean" does that make it sound any worse? Like I was saying earlier the worst issue you will likely find on those 550s is worn frets, and a good luthier/repair tech can fix you up with new frets for under $200. If the re-issue is really going to be in the 1K area, I honestly think IMHO it's worth going with a used 550 and a new fret job once you're looking at that price tag for a new one. You won't play the paint on the used 550 and a couple character marks aren't going to kill you.  Besides, worn maple fretboards look pretty badass, don't they?!


----------



## Scott (Dec 28, 2006)

The only guitar that should be collected and babied, is the jem20th.

Keep them all locked away in their cases, to never see the light of day again


----------



## Vegetta (Dec 28, 2006)

Scott said:


> Most of them aren't beat to shit. Sure they have some dings, worn fretboards, chips etc. But for the most part from what i've seen, they're in pretty good shape. A couple chips, and a worm maple board.
> 
> Worth the money i'd save from buying a 20th.
> 
> But that's just me.




are you looking at the same ebay i am? Search for 550s now

i just did a search 3 listed

2 are repainted 
one of those has an aftermarket pickguard and the pups look like they came out of a clown guitar... the other has a neck that looks like it was buried in a cesspool for 100 years and the frets are shot 

the other one has a startng bid of $625 (and is orange  ) - add in shipping and by the time the auction is over a for a little bit more you could get a brand-new guitar (the 20ths are going to go for under a grand )

I guess we can just agree to disagree on this one


----------



## Scott (Dec 28, 2006)

Well if there aren't any on ebay right now that are any good, it's not like its rare to see them on ebay or anything. There will always be some lemons on ebay, but the ones in good condition far outweigh the ones in crappy condition.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah but that's today... check back in the next few weeks. I bet more will show up that won't be beat as hell. Well-worn (still playable though) guitars are fun, I played a REAL vintage strat that my friend inherited and it was one of THE slinkiest playing guitars I've ever had the pleasure of picking up!


----------



## skinhead (Dec 28, 2006)

Shawn said:


> It's like even if they reissued the older UVs, i'd still find myself liking the older ones.



I tried a lot of guitars but i have to say that the UV it's a unique piece of art!

The armonics and the intonation it's unique.

I tried a Gibson SG 87 and was shit, i played a lot of exellent guitars, but i like my UV.

So if Ibanez listen to this, reissue the old MC and the BK UV, please!


----------



## Kevan (Dec 30, 2006)

777 said:


> what has vai let them to do the jem!!! it used to be a thing of beauty WTF!!! u bastards!"!!!


It's actually the other way around.
With Ibanez signature models, the ARTIST has 105% control over their released models. 



skinhead said:


> Here you have the video of the Jem 20th
> 
> http://www.mattsmusic.com/Jem20th.wmv


"File Not Found".


----------



## Scott (Dec 30, 2006)

He removed it. It's on youtube now though

http://youtube.com/watch?v=1NqEvU-91hc


----------



## Shawn (Dec 30, 2006)

I still think the video is too short and the quality isn't so great but it's cool to at least see it in action for a quick second. I think it looks alright but man, that is just way too much money.


----------



## Chris (Dec 30, 2006)

Responding randomly:

- I'm going to pick up the 8 as soon as I can get my hands on it. If it's $1500, I'm still going to get it.

- The day I pay SEVEN THOUSAND DOLLARS FOR AN IBANEZ is the day that I wake up, turn down Pamela Anderson for a blowjob and then proceed to shop online for a penis shrinking kit.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Dec 30, 2006)

Chris said:


> - The day I pay SEVEN THOUSAND DOLLARS FOR AN IBANEZ is the day that I wake up, turn down Pamela Anderson for a blowjob and then proceed to shop online for a penis shrinking kit.



Wow...coincidentally, that was my thursday. I regret the Pam thing but the penis shrinking kit has definitely equipped me with a party trick.

"Now you see it, now you don't"
"I didn't see it in the first place"
"Shut up...smart arse."


----------



## skinhead (Dec 31, 2006)

Chris said:


> - The day I pay SEVEN THOUSAND DOLLARS FOR AN IBANEZ is the day that I wake up, turn down Pamela Anderson for a blowjob and then proceed to shop online for a penis shrinking kit.



+1

But i have to travel there hehe

I only pay that money for a total custom guitar, that i do with the things that i want.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Dec 31, 2006)

Chris said:


> Responding randomly:
> 
> - I'm going to pick up the 8 as soon as I can get my hands on it. If it's $1500, I'm still going to get it.
> 
> - The day I pay SEVEN THOUSAND DOLLARS FOR AN IBANEZ is the day that I wake up, turn down Pamela Anderson for a blowjob and then proceed to shop online for a penis shrinking kit.




  Indeed the 8 string is very interesting........ I may have to sell my Chameleon 1527 to acquire such a creature.....

~A


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Dec 31, 2006)

Well well...

Same old eh? Ibanez actually do something, listen to people with the s7 and the 8string, and then people still bitch and moan.

Well, i think the prediction is right, if you want an s7 or the 8string, buy it this year, as it will most likely go the way of the 2027.

I want the 8string, and the s7, if i can sort out my finances, and if i can play the s7 to see what it's like and whether i like the bridge.

a esert yellow rg also sounds like a good un. And yes, it is new, but that is the point, i'd like a new one  

Anyway, be happy they've released some cool stuff this year, and then don't bitch if they stop selling any of it because noone bought it. 

Guitar comapnies fdon't keep making products that don't sell. Oh, and if you want the 8, then you may find them in short supply, you have been warned


----------



## Ryan (Dec 31, 2006)

^ Thats what i was thinking, so if people would like for Ibanez to keep making some cool shit, they need to stick a sock in it and buy something this year.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 1, 2007)

Chris said:


> - The day I pay SEVEN THOUSAND DOLLARS FOR AN IBANEZ is the day that I wake up, turn down Pamela Anderson for a blowjob and then proceed to shop online for a penis shrinking kit.


----------



## kindred_spirits (Jan 2, 2007)

Right Here:

http://p222.ezboard.com/fespguitarsmessageboardfrm12.showMessage?topicID=45318.topic

I don't know if this has been discussed yet, but its pretty cool. 

These look really sweet:







Muhammed Sucimez anybody?






8 string!!! \m/


----------



## Shawn (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah, this has been discussed here and there and on Jemsite as well. I like that 8-string alot, very cool. The hardtail 7 is nice too as well as the S 7. Definitely some nice stuff this year. 

Cool link. Interesting new models too.


----------



## skinhead (Jan 2, 2007)

I dig a lot on the 8 man!


----------



## Buzz762 (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm liking that LP looking thing...


----------



## leatherface2 (Jan 2, 2007)

the more i stare at the 8 the more i want one that is a really cool guitarwish they would have more cosmetic options


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Jan 2, 2007)

wow i had no idea ibanez was coming out with this many new models, and i have no money to spend... the v is looking pretty slick, as is the mike d'antonio bass. i'd really like the neck on the mick thompson sig (reverse headstock!!! but without the truss rod cover ) for my rg1570 too. why am i so poor!?!?!?


----------



## OzzyC (Jan 2, 2007)

ibzrg1570 said:


> why am i so poor!?!?!?


i know...i have that same problem....

[action=OzzyC] waits to hear of a rich uncle he never knew of that has/will include him in his will [/action]


----------



## Scott (Jan 2, 2007)

HOLY CRAP!! AN IBANEZ 8 STRING!!!!!!


----------



## Drew (Jan 2, 2007)

Chris said:


> - The day I pay SEVEN THOUSAND DOLLARS FOR AN IBANEZ is the day that I wake up, turn down Pamela Anderson for a blowjob and then proceed to shop online for a penis shrinking kit.





Actually, I thought that jem looked pretty damned cool. Think of it as like a MC, just in three dimensions and that doesn't need a blacklight to glow. 

Would I ever buy one? Of course not. I'm not even 100% comfortable owning a UV.


----------



## Chris (Jan 2, 2007)

Since when is the 8 coming with a trem?


----------



## nyck (Jan 3, 2007)

Chris said:


> Since when is the 8 coming with a trem?


It's not a trem. IT's a fixed EDGE III bridge.


----------



## Donnie (Jan 3, 2007)

Scott said:


> HOLY CRAP!! AN IBANEZ 8 STRING!!!!!!


I know!!!!!!! 
It does seem a bit familiar, though. 



thread # 8,167,543 about this stuff.


----------



## Scott (Jan 3, 2007)

A little bit, yeah.


----------



## Chris (Jan 3, 2007)

Well that's hot. I'll own one as soon as DCGL has them in stock.


----------



## darren (Jan 3, 2007)

Re: new Mick Thompson model... At least a truss rod cover can be changed more easily than a fretboard.

Maybe Ibanez is wising up to the idea that a garish, ugly inlay can turn a lot of potential buyers off a particular guitar. Maybe that's why they're offering the APEX-2 in addition to the APEX-1 with the ugly stars-and-cancer inlay.

There's a lot of impressive stuff there. That new "AD*" series has some interesting stuff in it. And i really like that headstock... why couldn't they have put that headstock on the SZ, instead of the worn bar of soap they have now? And what's with the "beak" on the 8-string? It looks like it's got punched in the face and has a swollen upper lip.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 3, 2007)

darren said:


> Re: new Mick Thompson model... At least a truss rod cover can be changed more easily than a fretboard.



 Much better than on the neck. I never cared for the 'seven' inlay on the last one.


----------



## Cancer (Jan 3, 2007)

Yawn, gee what's missing?

No RGA 7...
No RGT 7... (no excuse why their isn't a Korean neckthru 7 string)

No Ebony fretboards...

yawn....


----------



## skinhead (Jan 3, 2007)

Flash said:


> I know!!!!!!!
> It does seem a bit familiar, though.
> 
> 
> ...





You'r right, they are a lot post of this.


----------



## Briggs (Jan 3, 2007)

this one is going to kill


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 3, 2007)

That SZ EX is pretty slick, it would be AWESOME if it were standard or extended scale.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 3, 2007)

Notice on the Apex, we're back to the triangle tab routes.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 3, 2007)

FUCK YES.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 3, 2007)

So i guess they arent sporting the old Edge trems then huh..


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 3, 2007)

those aren't the old RGs. thats a new RGT and a new paint job for the RG2570.


----------



## skinhead (Jan 3, 2007)

Ok, i fixed the error.

Here i put the link to the other forum.

http://www.guitarraonline.com.ar/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=7629


----------



## Korbain (Jan 3, 2007)

want the ibanez Apex!! rarrr


----------



## Mr. S (Jan 3, 2007)

^ ditto


----------



## skinhead (Jan 3, 2007)

Come on Ryan, you'r big for watching Pokèmon 

I want the Apex too, and the 8 (what a new notice hehehe).


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 3, 2007)

Metal Ken I can't see you playing that pink guitar at all. 

I think Shawn is going after that white SZ with the black binding. I like that single humbucker RG that thing looks sweet.


----------



## Mr. S (Jan 3, 2007)

wow, havent seen this one before, nice







actually there are a lot of nice looking RG's i havent seen before on that link and to think people are still complaining


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 3, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> Metal Ken I can't see you playing that pink guitar at all.
> 
> I think Shawn is going after that white SZ with the black binding. I like that single humbucker RG that thing looks sweet.



i play a guitar with neon green dots and pickups, how is it that far fetched? ;p


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 3, 2007)

Mr. S said:


> wow, havent seen this one before, nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



those are GC exclusives, actually. they've been out since the first few motnhs of '06. they're pretty decent for the money.


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 3, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> i play a guitar with neon green dots and pickups, how is it that far fetched? ;p


 
lol neon green is more of a manly color than pink don't you think? 

lol I'm just messing with you ken.

Are they bringing the Ikebe 7's to the USA too?


----------



## THE VILE (Jan 3, 2007)

That Mick Thomson sig is growing on me pretty rapidly, but the S7 is the one I want to get my hands on.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 3, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> lol neon green is more of a manly color than pink don't you think?
> 
> lol I'm just messing with you ken.



I know ;p 

I'm getting one of the yellow ones eventually \m/


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 3, 2007)

I definitely dig the vital gold finish thats for sure.


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 3, 2007)

Now that's damn near what I want just no SC and blank ebony FB and wham it's perfecto.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 3, 2007)

I love the fact that there's new body shapes out now, looks like Ibanez is getting back into taking risks. We asked for an 8 string and a new S7 and we got them, I hope Ibanez pick up on us wanting a neck through 7. Of all the guitars in there I think I'm most likely to get an S7320 or the Apex 2 (the green one). I seriously like the outline dragon teeth too.

Just one question: Is there any information on the scale length of that 8 string? Sorry if I've missed it.


----------



## Ancestor (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks for the link. I like those two 7's. I wish I could try one out unmolested.


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 3, 2007)

I haven't seen nor heard anything about the scale length myself.

I see myself trying the S7 and both Apex 7's. If any of the Ikebe 7's come to the usa, you bet your ass I'm buying one.


----------



## LilithXShred (Jan 3, 2007)

Make that a 7, put EMGS in it, leave the middle pickup out and let it have a set neck with hellraiser thickness and i'd go for it


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 3, 2007)

Mr. S said:


> wow, havent seen this one before, nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
it's on the musicians friend site for 299.99 (just checked a few mins ago)


----------



## Mr. S (Jan 3, 2007)

ah, so its not going to be a production model for the rest of the world then? 

pitty....


----------



## Blexican (Jan 3, 2007)

That green one at the bottom would be the shit if it had another string on it. And a lo-pro. And DiMarzio's. 

GASsin' like a mutha over here...


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 3, 2007)

Mr. S said:


> ah, so its not going to be a production model for the rest of the world then?
> 
> pitty....


 
That I'm not sure of, all I know is it's on musicians friend, Ibanez still hasn't changed their site to 2007 so we'll have to wait.


----------



## Donnie (Jan 3, 2007)

I merged this thread to another and yet another. 
Come on kids... do we really need 5000 god damn threads about the same topic? Think people, think!


----------



## mefrommiddleearth (Jan 3, 2007)

dudes did you see those new artcore models damn there good lookin. I need more cash and we need some artcore sevens


----------



## Pablo (Jan 3, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> those are GC exclusives, actually. they've been out since the first few motnhs of '06. they're pretty decent for the money.


Yup, quite a few of those RGs are Guitar Center special orders. They're Indonesian low-end guitars. I own the white fixed bridge RG2 EX2 (now fitted with DiMarzios) and it's an o.k. instrument for the money... though I must admit I bought it just for the look - and wouldn't do it again.
For some reason, a previous link also had a picture of the Ikebe Gakki exclusive HRG7 series... I guess people think that any guitar they haven't noticed before _must_ be a new model, set to be unveiled at Winter NAMM 2007.

Cheers

Eske


----------



## technomancer (Jan 3, 2007)

Pablo said:


> Yup, quite a few of those RGs are Guitar Center special orders. They're Indonesian low-end guitars. I own the white fixed bridge RG2 EX2 (now fitted with DiMarzios) and it's an o.k. instrument for the money... though I must admit I bought it just for the look - and wouldn't do it again.
> For some reason, a previous link also had a picture of the Ikebe Gakki exclusive HRG7 series... I guess people think that any guitar they haven't noticed before _must_ be a new model, set to be unveiled at Winter NAMM 2007.
> 
> Cheers
> ...



Actually I'm praying those suckers are coming out as US models


----------



## Pablo (Jan 3, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Actually I'm praying those suckers are coming out as US models


As the very happy owner of an HRG7 I absolutely understand where you're comming from... SOL mahogany and a fixed bridge - it's pure sex! However, you could just buy it from Ikebe Gakki (like I did), they still have plenty up on their site.

Cheers

Eske


----------



## Donnie (Jan 4, 2007)

Don't know if they've been posted yet but here are the re-issue RG550's.
I wish they were doing the Laser Blue one(I think that's what it was) since it was my first real electric guitar.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 4, 2007)

Guaran-fuckin-tee you that that desert yellow one will be in my possession within a year


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 4, 2007)

The black one looks like every other RG out there...they should've given it a maple fretboard too.


----------



## nyck (Jan 4, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Guaran-fuckin-tee you that that desert yellow one will be in my possession within a year


It's gonna take me shackles and a concrete wall to stop me from buying it...!
It's screaming for some pink pickups and Green knobs.


----------



## MetalMike (Jan 4, 2007)

no shocking pink?


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Jan 4, 2007)

that rgr looks really good, but i can already tell its made in indonesia... so i guess korea is the new japan, and japan will soon end up like ibanez usa...turned into a bunch of offices where they sit around and design more black guitars that will sell to all the emo kids in america


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 4, 2007)

MetalMike said:


> no shocking pink?


 
You must have missed this one

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v66/ImperiumThroughTheAshes/Ibanez 2007%


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 4, 2007)

You're right, we did. the link doesn't work;p


----------



## leatherface2 (Jan 4, 2007)

wow is that really true.......makes me wonder what the latest rock fashion will be like in next 5 years..........


----------



## technomancer (Jan 4, 2007)

Flash said:


> Don't know if they've been posted yet but here are the re-issue RG550's.
> I wish they were doing the Laser Blue one(I think that's what it was) since it was my first real electric guitar.



+1 they need the laser blue with maple neck


----------



## skinhead (Jan 4, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> Metal Ken I can't see you playing that pink guitar at all.
> 
> I think Shawn is going after that white SZ with the black binding. I like that single humbucker RG that thing looks sweet.



I want that pink guitar so bad! i have a hidden glam piece of my soul


----------



## Ryan (Jan 5, 2007)

That red one is calling my name!
Hope they aren't an assload of cash


----------



## Shawn (Jan 5, 2007)

Flash said:


> Don't know if they've been posted yet but here are the re-issue RG550's.
> I wish they were doing the Laser Blue one(I think that's what it was) since it was my first real electric guitar.



I agree. I've always liked the LB one. A white one would be cool too. I've always liked the DY 550.


----------



## skinhead (Jan 5, 2007)

I like the DY too, Shawn.

And more the VDY, that color it's beatiful. The only problem with the SP it's the color that it gets with the sun, a horrible orange.

PS: A RG5550 in LB it will be cool , you'r right flash on that.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 5, 2007)

Do my eyes decieve me, or do they really have orginal Edge trems? I wonder if they're going old school heel or AANJ?


----------



## Allen Garrow (Jan 5, 2007)

These are what have me in a "tizzy".









~A


----------



## Ancestor (Jan 5, 2007)

Allen Garrow said:


> These are what have me in a "tizzy".
> 
> ~A




The violin finish Prestige is very, very nice.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Jan 5, 2007)

To be honest I am LOVING the look of the hardtail flat green apex. Will definately find one to try out. The only problem I had with the K7 was the inlay (call me shallow, I don't care  ) and the fact all my friends would rip me for having a korn signature model. Now they've addressed that little discrepency I may check them out. I wonder how much they will cost...


----------



## Kevan (Jan 5, 2007)

Too many damn hardtails.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 5, 2007)

I got a new MF catalog today and it had this:


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Anyone else notice the new mick thompson model got rid of the seven inlay??? and put it on the truss rod instead!!!


----------



## technomancer (Jan 5, 2007)

That RGTFXQMT needs to be available as a seven


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 5, 2007)

technomancer said:


> That RGTFXQMT needs to be available as a seven


Especially if it had a floyd 

The model name on the other hand...wtf


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 5, 2007)

its not THAT hard to understand...

RGT - neckthrough RG
FX - Fixed bridge
QMT - Quilt maple top ;p


----------



## Rick (Jan 5, 2007)

I want the 320 in a 7.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Jan 5, 2007)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Anyone else notice the new mick thompson model got rid of the seven inlay??? and put it on the truss rod instead!!!



That was the first thing I noticed. I think it will help sales. I don't mind arist models just so long as they are to blatent. Granted the Jem/ Universe is very much "Vai",,, but it doesn't have his name on it. Besides being a 7 string only player,,,the "Seven" inlay was very misleading to me....

~A


----------



## Shawn (Jan 5, 2007)

Allen Garrow said:


> These are what have me in a "tizzy".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 It would be cool too if you could get the 8 in those finishes.


----------



## Rick (Jan 5, 2007)

I like the black V but I'd love a 7 version with the 4/3 headstock.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 5, 2007)

Briggs said:


> this one is going to kill



If that didn't have an inlay, it would be perfect.


----------



## skinhead (Jan 5, 2007)

IMO the Apex it's very nice, but yeah, that inlay it's crap!

2 months for the 8


----------



## Kevan (Jan 5, 2007)

Shawn said:


> It would be cool too if you could get the 8 in those finishes.


A little sandpaper, $5 in stain.....VOILA!


----------



## nyck (Jan 5, 2007)

Kevan said:


> A little sandpaper, $5 in stain.....VOILA!


And about 10 hours(seriously) of your time...

I learned the hard way


----------



## Shawn (Jan 6, 2007)

Kevan said:


> A little sandpaper, $5 in stain.....VOILA!



 That always works too. It would take a few hours too.


----------



## Rick (Jan 6, 2007)

Shawn said:


> That always works too. It would take a few hours too.



I'd have to paint it black though.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Jan 6, 2007)

I really hope that those hardtails SOL's are going to be offered here in the USA. I've been wanting on of those ever since I played one of it 6 string cousins. Those little 6'rs in mahogany were just no bullshit little tone machines,,,I can only imagine the 7. I would totally put in either Blaze custom/ Blaze or DS7/Blaze in creme and black! Hell yeah!

~A


----------



## Scott (Jan 9, 2007)

Well it's a start at least, eh?

[action=Scott]will probably be getting one of these out of principle.[/action]


----------



## Rick (Jan 9, 2007)

Scott said:


> Well it's a start at least, eh?
> 
> [action=Scott]will probably be getting one of these out of principle.[/action]



Let me guess. Paul Gray from Slipknot?


----------



## Drew (Jan 9, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> I'd have to paint it black though.



"I see a red door and I want it painted black..."


----------



## Scott (Jan 9, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Let me guess. Paul Gray from Slipknot?




Fuck if I know. 

I follow Slipknot like Noodles follows the instructions on his Rogaine box.


----------



## skinhead (Jan 9, 2007)

^ 

That bass it's very... "modern" but i like it.


----------



## Rick (Jan 9, 2007)

Drew said:


> "I see a red door and I want it painted black..."



Enlighten me.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 10, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Let me guess. Paul Gray from Slipknot?


 
Yes.



rg7420user said:


> Enlighten me.


 
Rolling Stones - Paint it Black. Seriously kick arse song.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 10, 2007)

The Agony Scene did a pretty good paint it black cover...actually I don't even know if I've heard the original, lol.


----------



## jim777 (Jan 10, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Enlighten me.



I see a red door and I want it painted black
No colors anymore I want them to turn black
I see the girls walk by dressed in their summer clothes
I have to turn my head until my darkness goes
...
I wanna see it painted, painted black
Black as night, black as coal
I wanna see the sun.... blotted out from the sky
I wanna see it painted, painted, painted, painted black
Yeah


----------



## Rick (Jan 10, 2007)

Gotcha. Thanks for the lesson.


----------



## MetalMike (Jan 10, 2007)

I wonder if they plan on releasing the PGM in that orange color he seems to be promoting with his new album. I doubt it, but his last 'young guitar' video seems to indicate that it's his favorite guitar at the moment and it would be a good alternate to white/maple.


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Briggs (Jan 10, 2007)

Shawn said:


> If that didn't have an inlay, it would be perfect.



wow, I actually like the inlay

more color options would be good....matte navy blue? anyone?


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 11, 2007)

Oh man, an 20th Anniversary RG550DY is calling my name...


----------



## nikt (Jan 11, 2007)

why didn't they make a black 550 with maple board??


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 11, 2007)

I did notice that those original RG550DY's sell like hotcakes on jemsite.. So this is a VERY smart marketing move..


----------



## jim777 (Jan 12, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> I did notice that those original RG550DY's sell like hotcakes on jemsite.. So this is a VERY smart marketing move..



The originals still sell for less than these new ones will pull (at first, anyway) though, so an oldie is a better buy if the neck is right/uncracked at the nut.

jim


----------



## jtm45 (Jan 12, 2007)

Looks like they're using the new type wood structure for the 550 re-issue necks.

You can see the two dark stringers like they have on all the new Team J-Craft necks.
Not really a bad thing but if you're gonna' go to all the trouble of making an authentic re-issue why not go all the way.


----------



## Vegetta (Jan 12, 2007)

technomancer said:


> That RGTFXQMT needs to be available as a seven



+1 out of all of the ones shown there - its the only one that is making me go hmmmmmmmm I think i want that


----------



## Shawn (Jan 12, 2007)

Popsyche said:


>



Cool ad.


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 13, 2007)

jtm45 said:


> Looks like they're using the new type wood structure for the 550 re-issue necks.
> 
> You can see the two dark stringers like they have on all the new Team J-Craft necks.
> Not really a bad thing but if you're gonna' go to all the trouble of making an authentic re-issue why not go all the way.



Because the original ones break easily. These 5 piece ones are much better quality.


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Jan 13, 2007)

Got my 8 string TODAY!!! put it on hold through GC...should be here either march or april....I can't WAIT!!!!


----------



## theV (Jan 17, 2007)




----------



## Scott (Jan 17, 2007)

That black one is pure sex. The best guitar ibanez has ever released!


----------



## Ror3h (Jan 17, 2007)

man I want the DY 550.


----------



## skinhead (Jan 17, 2007)

Ror3h said:


> man I want the DY 550.



+1

Or maybe a guita rin that color!


----------



## Allen Garrow (Jan 17, 2007)

theV said:


>



Fuk!!!! matching case! That is fuk'n cool!  

~A


----------



## Ryan (Jan 17, 2007)

that yellow one is the shit!


----------



## nyck (Jan 17, 2007)

That yellow one is brutal..


----------



## Ror3h (Jan 17, 2007)

I swear if the DY 550 were a 7 string it would be the perfect 7 for me!
Mmmmmm maple fretboard...


----------



## jtm45 (Jan 17, 2007)

Call me understated but i'm loving the black one the most

Where did the pic come from by the way?


----------



## Battle-axe (Jan 17, 2007)

I'd love to have the red or the yellow, or both actually! Those look amazing! I just gotta keep telling myself I need a fixed bridge 7 to avoid getting sucked into buying one of those.


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Jan 17, 2007)

the reissues are cool, but i've been spoiled by the aanj, so i don't think i could ever get one, even if i had the money.


----------

